# Migration??



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

So does the weather decide when the birds start migrating, or will one day they just pick up and start migrating? Last time I checked at least we kind of have a snow line to Nebraska Kansas border.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Remember from what everyone has said it is the Moon. I just believe they go when its time, pretty much the same time every year.

A storm will come in mid feb and push some birds back because it always does and another storm will come first half of march and will do the same. It always happends and no matter how much i worry about where the birds will be they are always in the same spots around the same dates every year.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for info! Can't wait it's just around the corner!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Weather, daylight, hours, Hunting pressure, open water and feed... All play a role in the migration puzzle..


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

WEATHER WEATHER WEATHER and i think the guys who are saying its going to be a year like every other or seriously WRONG there is NO snow pack at all from middle of nodak to texas i am planning to head south for there opener in 3 weeks there are birds still in sodak that went south but came back north becuase its to warm for them they dont favor 70-90's


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

greenc said:


> WEATHER WEATHER WEATHER and i think the guys who are saying its going to be a year like every other or seriously WRONG there is NO snow pack at all from middle of nodak to texas i am planning to head south for there opener in 3 weeks there are birds still in sodak that went south but came back north becuase its to warm for them they dont favor 70-90's


There are snows in SD that never migrated any further south. Numbers have dwindled though.

And that whole snow pack thing could be starting to change. 4" on the ground today in Sioux Falls.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

4" in Sioux Falls this morning, 1" in NESD today. only a 4" light cover up in NESD.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

take alook at the temps next week by by snow


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

im pretty sure the weather would have to play the BIGGEST role imho.... never seen snows in SD in January before and have never seen a winter like this either! pretty excited for this spring, i think its going to be a different one for sure!


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Got a good inch of snow in southeast Nebraska tonight.


----------

